

Is PHP staging a comeback? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/08/is-php-staging-comeback.html

======
mahmud
It's not PHP that's staging a comeback, it's the tech sector that's improving.
People are finally pulling out their wallets and launching projects, mostly of
the web variety. To staff these projects, they're turning to the huge
affordable population of PHP programmers.

~~~
icey
That's a great observation. It looks like it's true across all sorts of
languages:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=php%2C+java%2C+ruby%2C+per...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=php%2C+java%2C+ruby%2C+perl%2C+python&l=&relative=1)

~~~
j_baker
Combined with this graph, I think that's a pretty reasonable argument:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=php%2C+java%2C+ruby%2C+per...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=php%2C+java%2C+ruby%2C+perl%2C+python&l=)

Those languages are growing, but none of them are making significant gains in
terms of marketshare.

